# Deft Touch



## labanLB (Nov 17, 2016)

Does anyone have experience with this place?  Good/Bad/Worth it?


----------



## bruinblue14 (Nov 17, 2016)

Good folks, good trainers. My kid loves them.


----------



## jrcaesar (Nov 18, 2016)

Locally owned and run. Good owners. Have had several youth birthday parties there.


----------



## SublimeSricker (Nov 18, 2016)

labanLB said:


> Does anyone have experience with this place?  Good/Bad/Worth it?


It's decent but for beginners only


----------



## megnation (Nov 18, 2016)

SublimeSricker said:


> It's decent but for beginners only


You mean the training or the pickup games?


----------



## labanLB (Nov 18, 2016)

megnation said:


> You mean the training or the pickup games?


training...


----------



## megnation (Nov 18, 2016)

labanLB said:


> training...


Several USSDA, ECNL and committed D1 athletes train here.


----------



## Harrypotter03 (Nov 18, 2016)

My dd trains there in the Ignite Program for the past 18  months. She had made great strides and all the coaches are great! She's done semi privates, privates and a regular group in her Ignite Program that are similar skilled players working together. They give feedback after each sessions and will go see a game to give more feedback and direct training ideas.


----------



## bruinblue14 (Nov 19, 2016)

megnation said:


> Several USSDA, ECNL and committed D1 athletes train here.


College players often come back in the off season to train as well.


----------

